# Sony? Projector Buying Advice



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi folks! 

I'm in process of building out my home theater room and it's down to that all important equipment time. I've been considering a Sony HW50ES, but I'm hesitant due to my 120" screen. The room will have little to no ambient light, so I'm confident that on a smaller screen it wouldn't be an issue. Does anyone have any input? 

I've also found one for about 1K less than retail. It's a floor demo that was sent in for repairs. The listing says it was overheating, but has had all of the "innards" replaced. Would you feel comfortable purchasing a projector under those circumstances? Looking forward to the input and the inevitable debate that follows!

Thanks!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would make sure the bulb was also replaced. 
It would have to be a factory repair (ie Sony) that passed all tests.
It would have to have a pretty good warranty (factory refubs usually do)

If it was the PJ that I would like to own, I'd go for it.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome projector. I bought one a couple months ago. I have a 120" 1.1 gain 16:9 and the projector is 18.5' from the screen. Plenty bright in my light controlled HT in eco mode. I found a lightly used one in a private sale and it has been excellent. I would not be afraid of a used copy that has been repaired by the factory as long as there is warranty remaining. Sony offers three years standard and it is fully transferable so two years still left on mine. 

JD


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to go for it!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome. Post back your impressions of it.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the Sony HW30 and just moved up from a 106" to 120" screen (that's the max I can have due to the distance from the projector to the wall) and absolutely love it.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Wryker, what distance are you at from the screen?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

@10' THAT'S the minimum distance before you possibly see pixels on 1080p


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, is that your seating distance or your projector mount distance?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

DrPhanster said:


> I'm sorry, is that your seating distance or your projector mount distance?


Both. The PJ is ceiling mounted and is directly above my seat.


----------

